# Tongue out Tuesday



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Our favorite day


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Does this count?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

We also observe this sacred holiday.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Very important day!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's the Samster!


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

Does this count?  Poor Lily bad angle on the pic PLUS; no matter how tongue-out-hot it is, Steele always wants to cuddle his "big" sister!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hylia (Mar 3, 2016)

Cute pics, everyone! I'll play too


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

What a great day


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

The Trickster is plotting


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Salty Tilden after a dip in the bay...


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Ready for the eclipse:nerd:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Ranger coming when called, and trying not to trip over his tongue...

:laugh2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's a funny a vet office posted for pet owners who were worried about the eclipse!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Beautiful pups everyone


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*Zelda Tongue *

Zelda after swimming in the lake during our camping trip.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jazz and Omen


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Guess my pup heard about this day too


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

*tongue out tues*









Was hoping we would have normal summer weather by now, but today it is just too darn hot. My she-pup still wants to play ball outside but my big boy knows better.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

car2ner said:


> View attachment 440841
> 
> 
> Was hoping we would have normal summer weather by now, but today it is just too darn hot. My she-pup still wants to play ball outside but my big boy knows better.


There's a dog hair hanging from the roof of your car, I reached out to my monitor to brush it off... Funny what you get used to seeing:smile2:

Great picture btw.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Cool idea for a thread, i'll throw in a pic of our lab to just because I think it's hilarious


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Back with another ToT for this week: taken just 15 or so minutes ago (after a brave tussle with the hose).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

That is a beautiful shot. Leaving the ball in the corner adds the finishing touch.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max -Before his sx he is still recovering cant wait to get him back to the beach


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna


----------



## AresOrion (Jul 20, 2017)

A day late, but this is from when we were watching the eclipse - Ares had a blast and then promptly took a nap and missed the actual eclipse!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy Tuesday and happy 10 month birthday on Tuesday as well


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Tongue out.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

At least Cay doesn't have her tongue out..:wink2:


----------



## Sundance (Aug 27, 2017)

Lucy is 16 months old today!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks like Bart Simpson in the first one


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

14+yrs old. I'm positive she's swimming with the best of them somewhere up there 
Best tongue-out shot I have in this phone of my boy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

thegooseman90 said:


> Looks like Bart Simpson in the first one


That made me laugh! Thanks.


----------



## Voltereite (Jul 28, 2017)

Tongue out after playtime on Yuri's 3 month birthday today!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvmySlyguy (Aug 28, 2017)

I got a pic with his silly face!!! The second pic he's like "seriously you're gonna post that!" I think Sly is annoyed lol


----------



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Tongue Out Tuesday from twelve-week-old Maverick (rockin' his sister's pink leash )


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Tongue out over the weekend at Pismo Beach.


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, is this toy ever YUMMY!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

And of course, the inevitable result, which took a little more than a week...


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

5 month old female.. ?Ruby?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Pretty girl!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Charliepup (Aug 12, 2017)

Nearly tuesday


----------



## FouzBerzerk (Sep 3, 2017)

Very beautiful!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's Tuesday again  someone sure loves this tongue out thing


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Chillin' with her Peeps


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

*the dogs look good, I look silly*









lousy photo of me, but fun stuff for tongue out tuesday.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

@car2ner. At least your tongue was not out.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Too cold and rainy for tongue out tuesday


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A couple of my Shepherd's. Not from today but past days.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Tuesdays!


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

A recent picture of Nix and another from a year ago.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Lochness (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a little late this week, but better late than never.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was Sunday and today is Wednesday but this tongue I can't pass up lol!! Well deserved tongue roll as the shepherds helped to watch my twin two year old nephews at our family party.


----------



## ttodd27 (Oct 17, 2016)

From a couple weeks ago. And this pic actually was taken on a Tuesday.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Very special day


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

*Tot*

At work, it's hot, "Is this thing on?"


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

"HI MOM"









Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Omen


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Early morning nice and cool outside.


----------



## csess (Sep 18, 2017)

???


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Not sure why they show up sideways. Sorry.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't mind my cattle dog sneaking in the photo haha


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Is it ok if we're a day late?


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> Is it ok if we're a day late?


With a picture like that? A B S O L U T E L Y !!!!!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

A little late...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoying all the photos! Max- Past photo- not on a Tuesday or it may have been - he just looks handsome!


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

It takes a lot of effort to get this tongue out


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Today was Lil's first time at the lake. She would rather try and climb on the rock next to me then splash around...


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

The eyes get me every time


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

GatorBytes said:


> Today was Lil's first time at the lake. She would rather try and climb on the rock next to me then splash around...


That is a really great picture! It captures her very essence and just wants to make you give her a big hug!


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Tongue out Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Awww look at him


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's kona today


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

konathegsd said:


> Here's kona today



I think Kona wins for the longest tongue!!!! LOL If not at least close 2nd:smile2:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That is a really great picture! It captures her very essence and just wants to make you give her a big hug!



Aww, Thanks MAWL, I'll be sure to give her one from you! She definitely has a few people in que when she's ready (this town loves dogs and every one we meet is smitten)
Cheers!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I love this thread


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

This little devil, looking like an angel >


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

Six months old, apres-swim... Those wild eyes! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was from awhile back - max - mr. Hollywood!!!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Her favorite place!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Solamar said:


> Her favorite place!


Beautiful! Living the life !


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Mal boy


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 28, 2017)

*tongue out.*

Cheeky faced Zac.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 28, 2017)

*tongue out.*

:surprise: sorry don't know what happened to the photo, I'll try again.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Tuesday workout


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and Luna







having some agility fun


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

She's a ham.


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

oops its wed but it was so cute!


----------

